# Low calorie diet (DiRect)



## Lordy48 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone had been on the very low calorie liquid only diet supported by the DiRect study? I was diagnosed with diabetes last year, I’m morbidly obese and very aware my life style has caused the situation. My gp asked if I wanted to try this low calorie shake diet which could put my diabetes into remission which I’ve agreed to, I know it won’t be easy and it’s not a quick fix - it’s 12 weeks of 4 shakes/soups a day, then following on to slowly reintroducing food. But I’m motivated and determined to do it and I’m just wondering if anyone on here has done it or in the process of doing it and how they are finding it? The dietician I spoke to was great, very supportive and was really encouraging.  I’ve been trying to read up on it online but I’ve not managed to find much on patients personal experiences. It’ll be different for everyone but thought it would be nice to get some feed back before I start in a few weeks. I was on Metformin originally but we didn’t get on! Not even the slow release one, it ruined my insides and the doc said I was to come off it.


----------



## Robin (Feb 8, 2021)

Have a look at @ColinUK 's thread in 'The weight loss group' section of the forum (there may be more threads there from others who have taken this approach, but Colin springs to mind, as he’s just posted about going back to the shakes this morning)








						Weight loss ups and downs - 800 Calorie - Newcastle
					

Diagnosed last week. In a rather unsatisfactory manner. (See my Bit of a Shock) thread in Newbies.   I’ve been 16st something for a while now and I know I really needed to shift at least three stone... worth noting that max weight over the last four years has been recorded at 17 1/2 stone.  Just...




					forum.diabetes.org.uk
				



Ah, just see you’ve got replies on your other thread. Perhaps @everydayupsanddowns or one of the mods could merge these two?


----------

